# What’s your opinion of the new ride request popup?



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

I have mixed feelings on it. I kind of do like the ability to see the price but it comes at the cost of not being able to see the map. Yeah, you do get the address of both pickup and destination but you need to be pretty familiar with the area to know where they are in the short instance you get to accept a ride request. I really miss being able to see the map as there are some general areas I try to avoid. I kinda feel this was implemented to make us accept rides we wouldn’t normally accept.

Another thing I’m concerned about are the prices themselves. Are those hard set prices? What if you have a road closure and are forced to take a detour which is longer and out of the way? What about rides that you end up incurring unexpected delays and it takes considerably longer? Do you still get paid for that?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The hide the map feature is to confuse drivers who don't know and they accept it based on $$$. 

So now it upfront pricing, here anyway some of those jobs are LESS the $.50 a mile. A sneaky pay reduction for the unknowing. 

Focus on pick up and drop off miles. Learn to add these up and make sure they are better then $1 a mile. $1 a mile will vary per market. 

If you do this you will have to adjust hours of operation. You will loose gold status or whatever you are to blue. Your acceptance rate, lower the rating higher the pay, will drop like a rock. 9800 rides only 450 accepted. I'm at 4%. 

Your short trips won't be as easy to get. Average pick up miles is 7 here or better. So weekly trip bonus is harder to achieve if you do the max. I'd step it back on these till you understand the new hell your working with. 

A lot of the tricks you had used are now worthless. 

Pick up and drop off are now THE factors. 

All this and more.... But this is just my market Info I'm sharing with the upfront pricing.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Love the upfront information but they really should give you another few seconds to decide.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> Love the upfront information but they really should give you another few seconds to decide.


When you were a child and a man offered you a dime in one hand or the nickel in the other hand, which did you pick?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> When you were a child and a man offered you a dime in one hand or the nickel in the other hand, which did you pick?


I kicked him in the nads because of
Stranger Danger
When he dropped the money I took them both 😎


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

MikeAW2010 said:


> I have mixed feelings on it. I kind of do like the ability to see the price but it comes at the cost of not being able to see the map. Yeah, you do get the address of both pickup and destination but you need to be pretty familiar with the area to know where they are in the short instance you get to accept a ride request. I really miss being able to see the map as there are some general areas I try to avoid. I kinda feel this was implemented to make us accept rides we wouldn’t normally accept.
> 
> Another thing I’m concerned about are the prices themselves. Are those hard set prices? What if you have a road closure and are forced to take a detour which is longer and out of the way? What about rides that you end up incurring unexpected delays and it takes considerably longer? Do you still get paid for that?


It has not been implemented here but I suspect one of the things they want to accomplish is paying the driver for a more direct route (fewer miles) that takes more time. Uber and Lyft are both trying to find ways to get drivers to accept every ride without question. They can’t come out and force the rides on us because then we were no longer be independent contractors. It’s all a game to them.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Really? Yeas, a game, but, I think there is absolutely no doubt why they are making this move. They are checking to see if they can eliminate the one last landmark a driver can use to insure he/she was paid a uniform amount for each ride; the time and mileage rate.

Remove the time and mileage rate, thrown in some ambiguous variables as to what makes up the offer for each ride, and drivers will no longer have a convenient metric to use for pay. Once that occurs, the next step will be *Operation Slippery Slope*: slowly lower the offer over time. Perhaps just a few pennies at first. but then more and more, checking all the while to see if the driver pool stays full enough to transport all riders.

It's the frog-in-boiling-water strategy.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

If uber dangles a carrot in front of you it's because they're getting two carrots. If they hide something affecting your decision ask yourself why won't they show me that, and yes if you get stuck by a train or long lines at the airport that's all you get. Who knows what uber gets, unless you believe the receipt they send you, it's all a game and the house gets the higher percentage all the time.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Merc49 said:


> If uber dangles a carrot in front of you it's because they're getting two carrots. If they hide something affecting your decision ask yourself why won't they show me that, and yes if you get stuck by a train or long lines at the airport that's all you get. Who knows what uber gets, unless you believe the receipt they send you, it's all a game and the house gets the higher percentage all the time.


Ubers receipts are correct. I often ask pax what they paid. It's always the same as the receipt.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber is soooooooo trustworthy.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

on the plus side Uber will really adjust the fare in unusual circumstances

Yesterday I had a lyft ride that took me through Sanibel Island to Captiva Island from the Fort Myers airport. 37 miles 75 minutes Paid me $54 On my way home traffic was backing up so it was gonna be a long ride home. I did get a ride off the island; An 8 mile that was to pay me $25, Thats a whole lot more than i would expect for an 8 mile ride, So I guess its true, they will adjust the fare if the trip takes more time than expected. As it turned out it took much longer than expected. It actually took 1 hour and 46 minutes. Pay was then adjusted again to pay $36 and another bonus I was given $6 for a toll that had already been paid by the Lyft customer I brought onto the Island

So the fare was adjusted to account for the traffic, Good for Uber


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

oldfart said:


> on the plus side Uber will really adjust the fare in unusual circumstances
> 
> Yesterday I had a lyft ride that took me through Sanibel Island to Captiva Island from the Fort Myers airport. 37 miles 75 minutes Paid me $54 On my way home traffic was backing up so it was gonna be a long ride home. I did get a ride off the island; An 8 mile that was to pay me $25, Thats a whole lot more than i would expect for an 8 mile ride, So I guess its true, they will adjust the fare if the trip takes more time than expected. As it turned out it took much longer than expected. It actually took 1 hour and 46 minutes. Pay was then adjusted again to pay $36 and another bonus I was given $6 for a toll that had already been paid by the Lyft customer I brought onto the Island
> 
> So the fare was adjusted to account for the traffic, Good for Uber


I've had a few of these as well, and they did get adjusted.


----------



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

Did you have to contact them to have the fare adjusted? When I contact them regarding rides that take much longer than anticipated they just tell me it was accurately estimated.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MikeAW2010 said:


> Did you have to contact them to have the fare adjusted? When I contact them regarding rides that take much longer than anticipated they just tell me it was accurately estimated.


No its done automatically


----------

